# Moiré verschwinden lassen?



## Hagi (18. März 2002)

Hi Leuts

Hey wisst ihr ne Methode, wie ich ein moiré wegkrieg? Die herkömmliche methode (weichzeichnen, bildgrösse reduzieren) funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Wisst ihr wie das geht? hab ganz extreme moirés in meinen gescannten bildern

danke im voraus 

Hagi


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

welche Auflösung
RGB oder CMYK?


----------



## VisualFX (19. März 2002)

*Scanner?*

Hi!

Benutze den Moire-Entferner von der Scannersoftware!

Ansonsten "Median" oder "Dispecle", wirken aber wenig, da sie die Interferrenz des Scanners ja nicht kennen ;-)

Gruss

Emil


----------



## freekazoid (19. März 2002)

heyhoi hagiy,

ich kann dir jetzt zwar nicht sagen wie du die ganze moiré sache im ps wegbringst, aber ich hab dir einen kleinen tipp zum verhindern des moiré effektes.
am besten verhinderst du den effekt bereits beim scannen indem du z.B. eine folie oder sowas zwischen foto und scannerplatte legst. das ruft ne gezielte unschärfe hervor und du bleibst vielleicht von dem effekt verschont.

mfg


----------



## Hagi (19. März 2002)

*danke für die tipps*

Gescannte Auflösung: 150 dpi
Farbmodus: RGB
------
Das mit der Folie hat leider nicht geklappt 
------
Ich werd mir glaub mal nen neuen Scanner kaufen


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2002)

Das Moiré bekomme ich in härtesten Fällen auch leichter weg, wenn ich die Vorlage leicht gedreht (45°) einscanne. Versuch es mal


----------

